# A wonderful gift



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

I met a customer at work who does watercolor paintings of birds. Of course I had to show her LoVey. She did two paintings of her. She told me she usually charges $125 for pet portraits, but said she'd give me the "special friend price" of $25. She'll be bring the paintings in tomorrow. I'm so excited to bring them home and give them a place if honor on my wall!


----------



## JillBee (8 mo ago)

karenblodgett3261 said:


> I met a customer at work who does watercolor paintings of birds. Of course I had to show her LoVey. She did two paintings of her. She told me she usually charges $125 for pet portraits, but said she'd give me the "special friend price" of $25. She'll be bring the paintings in tomorrow. I'm so excited to bring them home and give them a place if honor on my wall!
> View attachment 265170
> View attachment 265171


oh my goodness!!! So precious, they definitely deserve a place of honor on the wall! Your friend is an exceptional painter!!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are so cute~ She did a great job, I love how the more flowing style of watercolor brings LoVey's character out so well!


----------



## karenblodgett3261 (11 mo ago)

StarlingWings said:


> Those are so cute~ She did a great job, I love how the more flowing style of watercolor brings LoVey's character out so well!


She really did bring her spunky little personality out. Even more special, within each painting she put a hidden little V to honor Vern. How cool is that!



JillBee said:


> oh my goodness!!! So precious, they definitely deserve a place of honor on the wall! Your friend is an exceptional painter!!


I absolutely love them!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very nice!!

LoVey looks lovely in her portraits*


----------

